# ist gentoo das richtige fuer mich?

## MrSpock

moin erstmal,

habe gentoo durch ein newbeitrag gefunden. habe mich auch mal etwas durch die doku gewuehlt. wuerde das aber gern trotzdem nochmal bestaetigt (oder wiederlegt *g*) haben was ich brauche.

ich suche eine linux distri, die klein und schnell ist - sprich wo nicht gleich im basis system jeder scheiss drin ist. wer braucht schon 'bc', wenn er einen windowsrechner hat   :Cool: 

desweiteren wuerde mich interessieren, wie es mit dem update aussieht. sprich, ich habe mit dem emerge apache 3.7.99 installiert. nach dem update der package list sagt er mir sicherlich: hallo du, auf deinem system ist eine alte version installiert! dann ich: ja ich moechte apache 5.9.127 installieren. geht das so einfach, wie ich mir das vorstelle? wo landet dann apache 7.1.33?

danke fuer die hilfe,

michael

ps: apache versionsnummer sind frei nach michael mittermeier erfunden...

----------

## steveb

 *MrSpock wrote:*   

> moin erstmal,
> 
> habe gentoo durch ein newbeitrag gefunden. habe mich auch mal etwas durch die doku gewuehlt. wuerde das aber gern trotzdem nochmal bestaetigt (oder wiederlegt *g*) haben was ich brauche.
> 
> ich suche eine linux distri, die klein und schnell ist - sprich wo nicht gleich im basis system jeder scheiss drin ist. wer braucht schon 'bc', wenn er einen windowsrechner hat  
> ...

 

gentoo könnte etwas für dich sein.

es ist klein und schnell.

das mit dem update ist echt so einfach, wie von dir beschrieben. und das alte apache wird einfach deinstalliert (oder besser gesagt: cleanded)...

gruss

SteveB

----------

## slartibartfasz

ich hab seit einiger zeit gentoo auf 2 mini-servern (k6 und P-MMX) laufen - die distro is so groß oder so klein wie du sie haben willst und das updaten funktioniert super  :Very Happy: 

wenn du nach neuen versionen von installierten programmen suchst machst du einfach folgendes:

emerge rsync (da holt er sich die liste der updates)

emerge -pu world (er zeigt dir an welche pakete er aktualisiert)

emerge -u world (die pakete werden compiliert und installiert)

etc-update (um eventuelle änderungen der config files in etc vorzunehmen)

fertig  :Smile: 

----------

## MrSpock

wie schauts zb. mit den directories aus? ich meine, wo wird z.b. apache hininstalliert? jeder hat da ja seine eigenen preferenzen. kann man darauf einfluss nehmen?

michael

----------

## slartibartfasz

 *MrSpock wrote:*   

> wie schauts zb. mit den directories aus? ich meine, wo wird z.b. apache hininstalliert? jeder hat da ja seine eigenen preferenzen. kann man darauf einfluss nehmen?
> 
> 

 

das ist das einzige, was ein bischen haarig ist. kurz gesagt ja, man kann, aber dazu muß man unter umständen das ebuild-script (mit dem ding wird das packet installiert) ändern...

am anfang hat mir das auch nicht so gefallen, aber imho wiegt der vorteil, keine rmp abhängigkeiten suchen zu müssen und immer am aktuellen stand zu sein, das bei weitem auf... außerdem folgt gentoo den aktuellen standards bezüglich der verzeichnisstruktur.... aber wie gesagt es gibt auch die möglichkeit sowas zu ändern...

----------

## cvk

 *slartibartfasz wrote:*   

> außerdem folgt gentoo den aktuellen standards bezüglich der verzeichnisstruktur

 

Ob es aktueller Standard ist, die htdocs in /home/httpd/htdocs anzulegen, darüber kann man aber streiten  :Smile: 

cvk

----------

## ajordan

Den Installationsort und machn andere Parameter kann man auch durch setzen von Umgebungsvariablen beeinflussen, die in den ebuilds stehen. Ist oft gar nicht weiter kompliziert, wenn man vorher mal die Sourcen entpackt und sich mit ./configure --help die entsprechenden Optionen anguckt.

Alex

----------

## slartibartfasz

 *cvk wrote:*   

> Ob es aktueller Standard ist, die htdocs in /home/httpd/htdocs anzulegen, darüber kann man aber streiten 
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing:  ok, ok - das war für mich auch interessant - ich mußte heute schon meinem webmaster erklären wo er seine files findet - er hat mir ganz traurig berichtet, daß er nach /usr/local plötzlich nicht mehr weiter wußte   :Shocked:  - ursprünglich hatte ich apache manuell installiert aber beim update auf g-1.4 hab ich dann gleich das ebuild genommen   :Cool: 

----------

## hopfe

In der Datei apache.conf im Verzeichnis /etc/apache/conf/, gibt es die Variable 

```
DocumentRoot /home/httpd/htdocs
```

diese kann man ändern und dadurch die htdocs in ein anderes Verzeichnis legen.

----------

## slartibartfasz

 *hopfe wrote:*   

> In der Datei apache.conf im Verzeichnis /etc/apache/conf/, gibt es die Variable 
> 
> ```
> DocumentRoot /home/httpd/htdocs
> ```
> ...

 

danke ich weiß, aber mittlerweile gefällt es mir so ganz gut - wenn ich jetzt /home und /etc backuppe (was für ein wort hehe) hab ich die wichtigsten dinge schon gesichert...btw - kennt ein tool mit dem man sowas bequem machen kann? - ich mein jetzt außer bash und cron...

----------

## hook

hmmm ...wenn du eine distro suchst die wirchlich klein ist und hat keine proggies die du nich brauchs und brauchst keine stendige upgrades, probier's mail mit LFS (linux from scratch) ...aber wenn du willst dass du mit upgrades keine (oder eher minimale) probleme willst, ist gentoo ideal  :Smile: 

----------

